# What a load of........



## Guest (Jun 27, 2010)

SHIT!

The fucking clowns should be made to walk home.

I hate them.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Is it any coincidence that our flag has a red cross on it?

England are the sick team of the world and judging by that performance they should all be hospitalised.

Utter, utter crap.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

What a shit result I can't believe for them to be paid that much and do that shitty. They should walk home......with a Vuvuzela shoved up their ass. Even Lampard's "blocked" goal was shit too! Everything about them has been shit. :evil:


----------



## Matchu (Jul 19, 2009)

Just appalling.....what a bunch of wasters......


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Same as every team in red and white.


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> Same as every team in red and white.


Good job it ain't black and White, they wouldn't have even qualified! :!: :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Watching Argentina play now. 

Compared with England, it's like watching an Electronic Arts video game against 'fingers and fumbs' Subbuteo... :wink:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

What a bunch of twats. Still they can get back to their 150k a week have a nice holiday and not have to worry about life struggles. Wankers the lot of them. Rooney is no where near world class, shit is a better word :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> Watching Argentina play now.
> 
> Compared with England, it's like watching an Electronic Arts video game against 'fingers and fumbs' Subbuteo... :wink:


Yep - this is football how it should be played. God knows how Mexico didn't murder us in that friendly, they're so comfortable on the ball and when they pass it they usually actually find one of their team mates who in turn controls it and passes it again. Mind you, they are 2 nil down! :lol:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: ,, lovin it ,, :lol: :lol: :lol: (  )


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

roddy said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: ,, lovin it ,, :lol: :lol: :lol: (  )


You would you bleedin sweaty sock! :lol:


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

I think the FA should arrange it so that England's next 3 games are against Scotland. That'll restore some much needed pride and confidence. To England, I mean, not Scotland :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Fucking garbage.

I can't believe how many times the BBC want to remind us as well :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

rustyintegrale said:


> Watching Argentina play now.
> 
> Compared with England, it's like watching an Electronic Arts video game against 'fingers and fumbs' Subbuteo... :wink:


See the difference when you have Newcastle players in the team.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

At least we can get on with our lives now. I don't care how many people harp on about how the players are better. We just simply can't field a national team, we fail time and time again at it. Stick with supporting your local team (or how it really is, one at the other end of the country).


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Dash said:


> At least we can get on with our lives now. I don't care how many people harp on about how the players are better. We just simply can't field a national team, we fail time and time again at it. Stick with supporting your local team (or how it really is, one at the other end of the country).


I'll stick with the local team.


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

You're all correct, guys - they were shit but as always in football, the talk is of "oooh, does this mean the end of the road for the coach/manager" . . . HELLO! It was the players that were fucking crap - Cut their fucking wages. That should give them some incentives .. yep performance related pay and they'd be queuing for their giros!!


----------



## 5UBY (Feb 26, 2009)

overpaid, under-performing waste bags.

too much importance from the public and the media doesn't help with their 'Ooh England didn't win their first group game in 1966 and still went on to win the World Cup - it must be the same this time!"

None of the England team are World class especially Wayne 'failed abortion' Rooney. They should stick to playing in the "best" league in the world earning ridiculous amounts of money for displays like last night. There is no need to cut their holidays short to waste 6 hours of our lives watching crap!

Good on you lads.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

rabTT said:


> You're all correct, guys - they were shit but as always in football, the talk is of "oooh, does this mean the end of the road for the coach/manager" . . . HELLO! It was the players that were fucking crap - Cut their fucking wages. That should give them some incentives .. yep performance related pay and they'd be queuing for their giros!!


I have to say that while I always have thought it's down to the players, when the manager takes off Defoe (a player that's scored twice) to replace him with Heskey (one that's always failed to deliver) leaving Crouch (one of our highest scoring players) on the bench. Meanwhile leaving on Rooney - a player that's been unable to do anything with the ball in four games and looked like he couldn't give a fuck when didn't have it.

Oh, and that's not to meantion that he's consistently played Gerard out of position and effectively shackled his talent.

So while I agree it's down to the players on the pitch to do their best, I also think they were not the best possible combination available to us.

At the end of the day, we were outplayed, outclassed and outgunned.


----------



## Hipflyguy (Jun 1, 2006)

It's certainly down to the manager for not taking prolific goal scoring Bent, playing 4-4-2 no matter what is best for the team and situation

I see now why Scholes flat out refused the recall

with 'the current climate' I wonder how many life long fans will be discouraged from renewing season tickets?

Anyone who saw Japan play Denmark would have seen pride, passion, flair and flat out determination to win. Everything that's missing from every English player bar David Beckham.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Again, with my disclaimers for not knowing much about footie, but why is the coach so significant?

Don't these teams have captains? Are they not able to motivate themselves to train?


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

No. No they're not. Being paid a few years' normal salary in a week and being surrounded by nubile young wenches just isn't motivational enough. Hence they need a coach and a manager. These roles serve two purposes:

1) They act as spokespeople and media punchbags when the footballers can't string a sentence together of their own, since they are generally more articulate.
2) They are the blame monkeys for every time their team loses. This prompts the appointment of a successor in a cycle that goes much like this:
- Manager appointed
- Lose first game
- Lose a couple more games
- Fans cry for a new manager because it's HIS fault the overpaid oiks who kick the ball around didn't kick it around well enough;
- Go back to Old Kent Road.

What do we learn from this? The mob is fickle. The manager serves no real purpose. Footballers are paid too much. Vuvezelas will always be shit.

HTH


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I wouldn't take bent to the end of the street


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

ScoobyTT said:


> No. No they're not. Being paid a few years' normal salary in a week and being surrounded by nubile young wenches just isn't motivational enough. Hence they need a coach and a manager. These roles serve two purposes:
> 
> 1) They act as spokespeople and media punchbags when the footballers can't string a sentence together of their own, since they are generally more articulate.
> 2) They are the blame monkeys for every time their team loses. This prompts the appointment of a successor in a cycle that goes much like this:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: PRICELESS!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I thought it was a pretty good game as lots of tactics used, brilliant defence and sweet goalscoring... go Germany :lol:


----------

